
The screenplay of "The Social Network" - bjonathan
http://flash.sonypictures.com/video/movies/thesocialnetwork/awards/thesocialnetwork_screenplay.pdf
======
corin_
This was actually leaked quite a while before the movie was released, although
I'm not sure how exactly the original leak matches this officially released
version.

[http://wiscreenwritersforum.org/wp-
content/uploads/2010/01/S...](http://wiscreenwritersforum.org/wp-
content/uploads/2010/01/Social-Network-The-by-Aaron-Sorkin-May-28-2009.pdf)

Side note: Sorkin is an absolute legend, in my view the best film and TV
writer there is right now.

------
networkjester
Thanks for this! I loved the writing for this movie.

